# Which vehicle do you own, but don't like to admit to?



## fishhuntcutwood (Jan 26, 2006)

With the other threads of what are you glad you sold, which do you wish you had back, and so forth. I thought I'd add the, "what do you have now, that you wish you didn't, but glad you do?"

Because I have the perfect one-
1980 VW Rabbit Diesel pick up. It's my commuter so my '03 Z71 can sit and conserve miles and not rob me at the pump. But for getting to work, especially since I have a secret stash of free fuel, it's great. I love it and it's 60-or-so hp. I just don't like being seen in it. :bang: 

Jeff


----------



## rb_in_va (Jan 26, 2006)

Jeff,
That funny. I think those are good vehicles as long as your not hauling/towing anything real heavy. I have been looking at the 80 VWs (Rabbit/Golf/Jetta) for awhile now. Do you plan to convert to veg oil?


----------



## skwerl (Jan 26, 2006)

awwwww, ain't it cute!  

Years ago I had a 'chick' car, an '84 Honda Prelude. Like a 2000 lb go-cart and it got 35 mpg. Almost nothing could keep up with it in city traffic or curvy roads. Slowing down for corners was strictly optional.


----------



## fishhuntcutwood (Jan 26, 2006)

They actually are very good vehicles. This one's odometer stopped at 185K who knows how long ago, and it runs like a top. I just changed front bearings and timing belt the other day and that's the first maintenance I've had to do other than fluids and filters since I got it almost a year ago.

I haven't really considered veggie diesel yet, but like I said, I've got free fuel for this thing, and that's alot of why I'm driving it. I'd have to pay for bio diesel. A buddy of mine has the same Rabbit P/U, but an '82. He's the one that turned me onto the whole diesel Rabbit scene. We're thinking of starting a Rabbit Racing League (RRL) here.  

Here's a pic of my Z71 so I can save face with any ladies that may be reading this thread-

(Yes, the orange sticker on the tailgate says "STIHL")

Jeff


----------



## rb_in_va (Jan 26, 2006)

I have considered getting rid of my Frontier and getting one of those Rabbit pickups, just can't bring myself to do it though. The Frontier is almost paid for.


----------



## Hired Gun (Jan 26, 2006)

(2) Rompin Stompin Geo Metro's. It balances out the Mustang and the Twin Turbo Cummins. I think one could fit in back of the Cummins...


----------



## TimberMcPherson (Jan 31, 2006)

I have a suzuki RG50 gamma. Its a little 2 stroke motorbike with liquid cooling, disc brakes, 6 speed box and alot of mods (it will do 70mph) and it weighs less than I do (160lbs), it screams and you have to ride it really hard, corner speed is everything! I have a GSXR750 and a Fireblade but the little RG is a laugh to ride but people dont stop laughing when they see me on it.


----------



## cpoerschke (Jan 3, 2008)

*race you with my RX50*



TimberMcPherson said:


> I have a suzuki RG50 gamma. Its a little 2 stroke motorbike with liquid cooling, disc brakes, 6 speed box and alot of mods (it will do 70mph) and it weighs less than I do (160lbs), it screams and you have to ride it really hard, corner speed is everything! I have a GSXR750 and a Fireblade but the little RG is a laugh to ride but people dont stop laughing when they see me on it.



race you with my RX50 Yam


----------



## joecool85 (Jan 3, 2008)

1981 Honda Express (50cc moped). I'm selling it though, just got an '82 XS400.


----------



## STLfirewood (Jan 3, 2008)

Here is my driver now. Sometimes I like it some times I don't. If I'm going to buy parts at the saw shop or at the John Deere dealer they talk to me different if they see me pull up. After I ask for a fuel filter and air filter for my MS880 they act a little different. The John Deere dealer thought it was strange that someone would put a skid steer tire and wheel in the trunk.

Scott


----------



## Dok (Jan 4, 2008)

Uh, that would have to be a Chrysler minivan. It's the wife's, honest! opcorn: 
Dok


----------



## ropensaddle (Jan 4, 2008)

I don't have my most embarrassing vehicle no more
as it was many years ago, bought it mowing yards pulling
my lawnmower behind a ten speed! It was a 1962 Plymouth
Valiant and was puke green but did run definitely no chick
magnet but still got my share


----------



## Sprig (Jan 4, 2008)

*"Which vehicle do you own, but don't like to admit to?"*

The one I drive :blush:
'85 Tercel, around 40mpg, 0-100kph in a tad over the second coming, a dent or three and gettin' up near 1/4million k, still doesn't burn much oil. Its getting new snowtires later today and rear brakes when it stops rainin' (I hate sittin' on da cold cold ground).........
Get the gals hot? Not a chance! Get everyone home in one piece? Alla time 
Was this embarassing? Oh ya. 

 Ta good little cars! And Good Night All!

Serge


----------



## bigbadbob (Jan 4, 2008)

The "Beater" an 84 VW Jetta TD 1.6 5spd 4dr. 170,000kms,I tweaked the pump, got smoke!! 
My run around do all commuter, gets 50-55 mpg imperlal.
My 99 Dodge diesel gets a winter rest from the salt bath.


----------



## stihlaficionado (Jan 4, 2008)

Sprig said:


> The one I drive :blush:
> '85 Tercel, around 40mpg, 0-100kph in a tad over the second coming, a dent or three and gettin' up near 1/4million k, still doesn't burn much oil. Its getting new snowtires later today and rear brakes when it stops rainin' (I hate sittin' on da cold cold ground).........
> Get the gals hot? Not a chance! Get everyone home in one piece? Alla time
> Was this embarassing? Oh ya.
> ...



Ditto, but a '98 toyota corolla...Around town car to bid jobs. 13 gallon tank lasts about 2 weeks of 400+ miles. Not one problem in nearly ten years.
The van EATS gas...Looking for a small truck in another couple years.


----------



## Bill G (Jan 12, 2008)

fishhuntcutwood said:


> With the other threads of what are you glad you sold, which do you wish you had back, and so forth. I thought I'd add the, "what do you have now, that you wish you didn't, but glad you do?"
> 
> Because I have the perfect one-
> 1980 VW Rabbit Diesel pick up. It's my commuter so my '03 Z71 can sit and conserve miles and not rob me at the pump. But for getting to work, especially since I have a secret stash of free fuel, it's great. I love it and it's 60-or-so hp. I just don't like being seen in it. :bang:
> ...



Here is another 

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/Volk...015QQitemZ250203197552QQrdZ1QQsspagenameZWDVW


----------



## Adkpk (Jan 12, 2008)

*F/s*

Hey the truck I don't like but own can be yours now. 









Only 40,000 mi. It burns a little oil but if your interested pm me. I asking $8,000.
Hope it's alright to post this in here.


----------

